# Looking for Members for land in Bartow County



## roadrunner281999 (Sep 14, 2017)

Hi I have a lease going I need 3 more members 157 acres $450 there would be total of 5 members also good for turkey and hog season


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 14, 2017)

Any kind of camp there.


----------



## roadrunner281999 (Sep 14, 2017)

Not really


----------



## jerome (Sep 14, 2017)

What part of Bartow?


----------



## Kochd79 (Sep 17, 2017)

PM sent.


----------



## Hoyt66 (Sep 17, 2017)

*Bartow*

Pleasant Valley Rd?


----------



## Axis2011KR (Sep 18, 2017)

Any stock ponds on the property?


----------



## haha (Sep 19, 2017)

Hello, can you text or call 678 982 9878? I would like a spot and money ready.


----------



## Hunter922 (Sep 19, 2017)

Nevermind


----------



## meh608 (Sep 20, 2017)

Any openings left?


----------



## 1singleshot (Sep 22, 2017)

Text me if u still have openings 7708750034


----------



## Greenpete (Sep 28, 2017)

*Hunting land*

Hello sir I was seeing if you still have any openings? If so please call or text me at (678)516-3711. Thank you for your time.

Corey


----------



## Flintridge (Oct 2, 2017)

Please pm if you have any spots still open. Thanks.


----------

